# any really tall guys out there



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

looking for an MXL? GVH bikes has a 63 I think in Motorola. Oh they also have (had?) a Pegoretti BLE in 56 on SALE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Guess I don't really need that extra CM  ....although it would let me show just a 'lil bit less post. Can't tell if it's brand new or not, but it'd better be for that price!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> looking for an MXL? GVH bikes has a 63 I think in Motorola. Oh they also have (had?) a Pegoretti BLE in 56 on SALE!!!!!!!!!!


Gonna crosspost your link to the "Why do I like this bike" thread that Big Bad John is on. He's 6'7" and is lusting after this exact bike.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

kjmunc said:


> Guess I don't really need that extra CM  ....although it would let me show just a 'lil bit less post. Can't tell if it's brand new or not, but it'd better be for that price!



GVH are new bikes.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Oh they also have (had?) a Pegoretti BLE in 56 on SALE!!!!!!!!!!



Alot of seatpost and a 180 stem. It would look good on you. You could tell your friends that it is your crit bike and you need the stiffness to sprint.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

No matter the name on the downtube I have a great deal of trouble wrapping y mind around a cost of $2600 for a steel frame (or any frame for that matter), I have even more difficulty when told - at $2600 - it's "on sale"


I can buy top drawer customs for about half that price and I can continue to do my eBay trolling where I get frames for between $150 and $500.


----------

